# Wasserflöhe



## Teichfutzi (21. Juni 2008)

Ich hab noch ne Frage zu kleinen Tierchen, diesmal zu Wasserflöhen.
Ich hab die wie wild gegoogelt, war bei wikipedia und sonst fast überall wo was über Wasserflöhe steht, und ich habe keine Bilder gesehen, die so aussehen, wie meine "Wasserflöhe" im Teich. So langsam zweifel ich daran, dass es überhaupt welche sind. Ich konnte leider keine Fotos machen, auf denen man die erkennen hätte können aber ich versuche die mal zu beschreiben:
Die sind ca. 0,5-1mm groß und kugelrund und sehen insgesamt wie kleine Luftblasen aus, die sich waagerecht durchs Wasser schieben. Die Bilder von Wasserflöhen die ich im www gefunden habe, sehen alle anders aus, als meine Tierchen, oder liegt das nur daran, dass ich die nicht vergrößere?
Wer diese kleinen "Lufblasen" kennt, und sofort weiß, ob das Wasserflöhe sind oder weiß, was das sonst für Tiere sind, kann mich gerne ein bischen schlauer machen
Danke schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## flohkrebs (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

hallo!

mal ´ne kurze Frage: "schieben" die sich wirklich durchs Wasser??
oder "hupfen" sie eher??

wenn letzteres, ist die Chance groß, daß es Wasserflöhe sind - wenn du ganz sicher sein willst, mußt du wohl eine Lupe nehmen 
*Dann* erst schauen sie so aus wie im www...

liebe Grüsse!


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

Hi,

es könnte ja auch Kohlensäurebläschen sein ???

Die Erdkruste ist ja mehr oder weniger vulkanischen Ursprungs und in der Eifel (Maria Laach) kommen u.a. diese Kohlensäurebläschen aus dem Wasser hoch... (kann man da sehen).

Vielleicht steht ein Vulkanausbruch bevor ??


----------



## wp-3d (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

Hi Benjamin

Nach deiner Beschreibung könnten es Nauplius die Larve eines Ruderfußkrebses ( Hüpferling ) sein.


http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/jahresz/sommer/naupl.gif
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/jahresz/sommer/smicro2.htm


----------



## karsten. (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

dito

Cyclops


mfG


----------



## Teichfutzi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

Nein, es sind definitiv keine Blasen, diese Tiere bewegen sich kontinuierlich mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit fort, wobei sie meistens 5-10cm schwimmen, und sich dann irgendwo festsetzen. Sringen oder Hüpfen konnte ich nicht beobachten!
Es ist irgendwas anderes, ich habe nochmal genau nachgesehen und habe die Entdeckung machen können, dass sie aus einer "Kugel" bestehen, wo am Vorderende ein kleineres Teilchen (Kopf???) dran sitzt. Deshalb ist es keine Ruderfußkrebsart, weil die alle vorne breiter sind.
Hat noch einer eine Idee?


----------



## chromis (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

Muschelkrebse?
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/mikmak/pl17.htm


----------



## Teichfutzi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

Jaaaaaaaaaa!
Das ist er!!!
Danke!


----------



## Helvola (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

Hallo,
Ich habe massig von denen in meinem Teich,
zumindest für die Teichgröße.
Können die Muschelkrebse Pflanzen schaden?


----------



## niri (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*



Helvola schrieb:


> Können die Muschelkrebse Pflanzen schaden?



Nein 
LG
ina


----------

